# Breeder in Baileyville Kansas



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this breeder? Deeters Priceless Puppies. They don't list how much the puppies are. Yes I have puppy fever and I blame ya all:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't even need to google it to know that they are just a puppy for sale site - Can tell by the name.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I went to the website and they have a family photo. Is it a hoax or back yard breeder?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Puppy mill...poor quality dogs and they breed mixes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

fran said:


> I went to the website and they have a family photo. Is it a hoax or back yard breeder?


Many puppy mills use family pictures and Bible/religious references on their website.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok thanks will avoid them like the plague


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Many puppy mills use family pictures and Bible/religious references on their website.


This is so true! I'm glad you asked, Fran  If you are serious about getting another dog, we can help you find a good breeder or rescue.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

fran said:


> Ok thanks will avoid them like the plague


Avoid 'breeders' with names like these - no serious show breeder will have a kennel name like this. This type of 'cutesy' name is for marketing purposes only.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*Baileyville KS Breeder*

I am really believing that this breeder in Baileyville KS is a BYB or puppymill. I emailed them to ask for pics, price and any behavior traits. All I got back was price; $300 for male and $400 on female. They are 8 weeks and that a pic is on their web site. I'm not going down that road again. I have Ellie who was from a BYB. She is the sweetest girl. But when I do get another I want it from a reputable breeder. We also bought our Persian cat from a BYB. What a nightmare that experience was. So I have become very knowledgeable now and also thanks to this group also. I don't want a fluff for a show dog, just to be my baby.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fran, I also knew from the name that it was a bad place. I learned to avoid any website that highlighted it's puppies rather than it's adult dogs. 
Even though you want a pet, you need to get it from a reputable breeder or rescue. Many years ago the most common way to get a puppy was from a newspaper ad. People often bred their own dogs and sold the puppies. That practice let to the breed falling far from the standard. Today with so many unwanted puppies people need to stop breeding their pets and leave the breeding to knowledgeable people who constantly strive to improve the breed.
And as Marj said, many of the most disreputable puppy sellers make references to religion and have family pictures...to get you to trust them. Oh, and don't forget about the Amish puppy mills.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

You are so right. When it's the right time and dog comes available I'll know it. I will research and ask this group. That's why I asked about this breeder. From the family photo it sounds like a caring breeder, but when I looked at the health certification and his non-verbal communication in the email, it sent red flags flying. I want an amazing puppy that is well adjusted and loving. Not that my fluffs aren't loving, but I have nervous and neurotic babies. I think all of them were abused in one way or another.


----------

